# what central american cichlids have powerful jaws?



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

JDs jaws are weak I can put my hand on the top of the tank he bites me doesnt hurt at all and hes 8 inches! are they all this weak? No jaw power?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

A Midas / Red Devil has pretty powerful jaws. Mine is 10" and he draws blood when he bites. My husband used to play and let him and bite his fingers when he was little. Now he's big and it hurts. He knows where the meat is tender on the hand and fingers and that's what he goes for. :lol: He doesn't bite me I wont let him.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 30, 2003)

My petsmart midas has a very powerful jaw and has been able to draw blood for some time now.

She is 10" like Little Mammas rascal.


----------



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

why is the JD so weak?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well, first of all, JD are not near as aggressive as a Red Devil, so they probably arent attacking you with the same intention as a Red Devil, and secondly, the mouth shape plays a big role in this as well.


----------



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

maybe he wasnt attacking me just kinda nipping as in ready to swallow food? IT felt funny just didnt hurt at all


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

he probably just wanted food.


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

I would say that a dovii probably has the most powerful jaws, thought I wouldn't want a bite from a big trimac/rd/midas anytime soon.


----------



## Tyneway830 (Dec 30, 2007)

id say jaguar those guys could rip anything apart. Mine picks up rocks in his tank as big as him and moves them with ease... my vote is for the jag


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

How about the umbee?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I am guessing most JD's don't really need too powerful of jaws. I never saw mine ever bite food. He would always just suck in food whole. I would say that in the wild most of the things that they eat would for the most part fit inside their mouths. My JD's mouth when he would open wide was huge!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I was highly impressed that my Trimacs, from 3.5" (the size I got them) until now, chew their pellets as they eat them in mass quantity. Most fish get a mouthful and then go grind them up... my Trimacs suck several pellets in their mouths, chew once or twice (crushing every pellet) and swallow. This allows them to far out eat any of the other fish in the tank... and they have in turn out grown every other fish in the tankâ€¦


----------

